# found a baby pigeon today



## motogirl (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi. I found a baby pigeon today under a very high overpass. He obviously survived the fall to the ground but when I came upon him there was a crow pecking at him, pulling his feathers out. I couldn't get to his nest and I couldn't leave him there for the crow to eat so I scooped him up and brought him (not sure of the sex) home with me.
I have him in a room safe from cats, in a box with paper towels, newspapers and some seed and water. After doing a little research I added a heating pad under the box and attempted to give him some mixed vegetable baby food through a tiny syringe (no needle!). That took a little effort. I believe by comparing him with pictures that he is about two weeks old. The thing I am concerned about, first of all, is that he appears to have some wounds on the side of his head maybe from the crow poking him. He seems to have holes on either side of his head, under his eyes and back a little. Is this some gland or something? They look very red, like they are rimmed with dried blood. I couldn't quite get a picture of them because they are so tiny. But they are not currently bleeding or moist looking.
I am also concerned that I do have to work all day tomorrow and won't be able to feed him frequently, if that is in fact what I should be doing. I have no idea how old they need to be before they can eat on their own.
Also noted, he seems quite alert and peeped at me a little just now when I went in to try and get some better pictures of him. Any help would really be appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Motogirl, 

Thank you for rescuing this poor little one from the crow. He looks around 10-14 days old so you guessed very well Did you look him over for any other signs of trauma...such as broken bones in his feet or legs or wings? Do they look alright, nothing swollen or out of alignment? 

The holes under his eyes are his ear slits actually. The crow might have been pecking at them during the attack but it's hard to know for sure. I'm more worried about the fall than the crow because it seems like you got to him time to stop that. And going by the pictures, he looks in good shape. The problem could be internal injuries sustained from the fall, that's quite a drop for such a small pigeon without flying abilities.

You're doing righ by keeping him warm and calm. Will there be anyone around at all tomorrow at your house to look after him? If not, you may need to call around to a wildlife sanctuary or rescue place to see if they can take him. Check in your local yellow pages for vets and they should be able to re-direct you to an animal rehabilitator in your area. Ask a lot of questions about what their practices are concerning pigeons though as not all are keen on taking them in and will just put them down.


----------



## motogirl (Jul 5, 2005)

*found the baby pigeon*

Thanks for your reply! To answer your questions, I did check him over and he looks in good shape. He gripped onto my hands while I was carrying him home and he is standing up occasionally and kind of flipping his wings. He seems ok as far as I can tell. When I was trying to take the pics he kept turning his head toward me and the camera so I had to wiggle a finger on the other side to get him to look that way so I could try and get the wounded looking parts. I thought that was cute. 
A couple of years ago I found a much older baby on the street covered in what seemed to be corn syrup. After a long bath he was cleaned up and able to eat seeds and drink water. I called all over the place and no one would take him except a place about three hours away who said "maybe" so I kept him for about a month until he could fly and took him to a local park and he flew off (there are a LOT of pigeons around here). I don't know if things have changed but I will call around tomorrow (when it's not a holiday) and see if I can find somewhere to take him as I am going out of town next weekend. I would love to do this myself if I could, it's not often you get a chance to know a baby pigeon, but I want to give him as much of a chance as possible. Thanks again.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi again, 

Sounds like he might have dodged a bullet from the fall, hopefully! Sometimes things can be wrong internally but let's not panic yet. 

Can you tell us where you are located and perhaps we will also have members in your general area who can either help themselves or direct you to a place. 

Thanks again for helping this pigeon and the other ones in the past. This guy was really lucky to have you find him

Make sure to offer water via an eye dropper a little at a time, just letting a few drops trickle onto his beak and he will take it if he wants some. Try to feed a little more as well if you're able. Best of luck and let us know your location if you can.


----------



## motogirl (Jul 5, 2005)

*found the baby pigeon*

My boyfriend and I just gave him some more food. He is very alert and peepy now. He does have an oddly shaped head (kind of bigger, higher, on one side) and we are hoping that he didn't land on it. He fell about 20 feet though so I would think he would not have survived that if he landed on his head. He may have fallen from another point on the bridge which wasn't as high and just ended up where I found him trying to get away from the crow or maybe the crow dragged him. Don't know for sure.

I should have thought of giving my location before. I'm in Seattle, in the Fremont/Wallingford area (I found him right by the Fremont Troll for those who know the area). I could certainly take care of him once he is eating on his own, I just can't give him what he needs right now. If anyone knows someone or somewhere I could take him this week, I would be so thankful.
I really appreciate that you guys are here and care enough to do this  Helps restore a little of my faith in humanity!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You might check with the PAWS rescue/rehab in your area. We desperately needed someone for an injured crow today on another list, and the PAWS group came through. Always check, however, that any rescue/rehab will actually raise or rehab a pigeon .. many do not.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi motorgirl,


Likely some swelling in his little head...should go down soon.

A little dab of 'Neosporin' on any injuries on him would be nice to do if you like.

You saved him in a timely way! Crows can be quite viscious and wounding to them.

Now, likely he does have some bruiseing from the fall, so handle him especially gently, and have some especially soft cloths on the heating pad, made into a little trough or do-nut shape for him to lay in if he likes. Have the heating pad so he can be on it or off of it as he pleases.

For now, if you want to feed him...

What I would do is this - 

Put some Water in-a-glass and add a pinch of Sugar and a little pinch of Salt.

Have it tepid.

Find some little shot glass or some tiny cup that is about an inch deep and narrow and fill it about 3/4s full with the Water.

Moisten your fingers in warm other water and gently massage his little soft Beak, and, while doing so, make in a medium low slow voice, the sounds of "Ooooo! - Oooo!" and he will certainly respond with enthusiasm and begin "nuzzleing' with his beak and likely punping his Wings and shoulders and maybe peeping-squeaking to be fed.

As for food, for now, if you have some regular Graham Crackers, regular Corn Meal, maybe some "Roman Meal ( Cereal that you normally cook, but will not cook this time) combine them and add water to make a gravy...put this ( and have it tepid also! ) into some small thing - the hollow side of a Baby Nipple is my resort - and he will almost certainly eat with interest and pleasure.

If you do the "Oooo!" and the gentle moist finger Beak massage, this will invite him to drink or eat, and you gently guide his Beak into the little thing of Water, or, of gravy-food...

Good luck!

Lucky little Bird that you came bye when you did!


I myself have a Crow-Baby...a surviver of an attack from Crows.

Yours looks like it made out allright...but is going to be tender from it and from the fall...so be very gentle...

Small meals, and say in clusters of several over a few hours, and checking his Crop to see if it has emptied nicely...then again...


Likely he ate well earlier before his fall..in fact, see if his crop is still full from this morning's Parent fed meal...if it is, then do not feed him yet but do offer water.



Phil
las vegas


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Monica is in Seattle...maybe she can help short term? I will forward this thread to her anyway.

Cynthia


----------



## motogirl (Jul 5, 2005)

*found little pigeon*

Hi. Thank you for all of your respones. I was a little apprehensive checking on the little guy this morning but he was just fine. He is alert and took a little more food from us. I hadn't read the post about the meal mixture so I will do that as soon as I can. He is SO cute.
I will spend some time on the phone this morning and hopefully find someone or hear from someone who can take him. I will keep checking back here. I am really glad I came along when I did as well. 

Also, I can be emailed at [email protected]
Thank you again.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

motogirl,

If you want to try to email Monica yourself, you can go to this thread and click on her name. A drop-down menu will appear and just click on the email choice:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10728

Pidgey


----------



## motogirl (Jul 5, 2005)

*update on found little pigeon*

Hi. Good news! I happened to run into a friend who I thought might know someone to take the pigeon while I am out of town. She called someone who recently habilitated another found baby and is going to take the little guy at least while I am gone. 
Thanks for all of your help!
Paige


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Paige, 

Well done, glad you found someone to look after the pigeon in the meantime. Keep us posted on how things go and what happens!


----------

